# Road Trip and Frozen Meat..Help.. 18 hour drive



## Wackem (Jan 13, 2007)

*Dry Ice*

The best way to transport meat and keep it frozen is to use dry ice. The grocery stores sell it here.


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

We did it last year to CO, dry ice is the way, our meat was frozen when we got home, you can buy it, just ask around, we also built a big cooler to trailer up to put our game in, on the way up it stored our sleeping gear.


----------



## Jymbeau (Jan 19, 2006)

I go from central Texas to Wisconsin every year on a fishing trip. It's about a 22 hour trip and I've brought frozen fish and meat(venison) back every year.
Just be sure it is FROZEN, then pack it in ice. I've never had a problem. I've made the trip 7 or 8 times and ocassionally stopped at a motel for 4-5 hrs sleep. (Those 5 Day Extreme Coolers from Walmart really work, even in the Texas heat.) I also use a 200 qt Marine ice chest. Works fine.
Jim


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

I went charter boat fishing off of North Carolina in the atlantic for mackeral, we had some left over and I put it in a cooler with dry ice. Stayed frozen for two days in the trunk while driving home to Michigan in August heat.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

18 Hrs is a piece of cake with a good cooler.

If you use regular ice, set your coolers up so that you can drain the melted ice every time you get gas.

I don't think you will need to add any but it wouldn't hurt to check.

Use a tarp or two to cover the coolers.

It really makes a difference on keeping what is inside cold.

Another thing is to clearly label the meat packages.

As you travel across state lines the rules change.

Ohio for instance wants the hunters name & license and kill location on each package (I believe).

Florida wants proof of sex w/all wild meat till you get it home.

Seems to me some states are really worried about CWD and have rules about bringing meat into their state from other places.

They are also getting real cranky about transporting "Elm wood " across a state line.

Not trying to steal the thread or rain on your parade, but, transporting wild game can be tricky.

Hell, I had an Ohio game warden threaten to write me up for not having a metal tag on my rattling antlers.

If you are transporting flash frozen meat, it sounds like you are having a processor prepping it for you. Call him BEFORE you leave for the hunt and get cooler suggestions.

IMHO


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

You don't need to worry...there are no elk left in Idaho! Just Kidding!

I've seen guys put a chest freezer and generator in the back of their truck before with good long-term results. The dry ice is readily available in the grocery stores and will serve your purpose well, though. Just make sure to insulate the meat from direct contact with the ice. An old blanket or newspaper will do the trick.


----------



## Aggie94 (Nov 19, 2003)

Dry ice is the way to go. 

Make sure you have enough coolers. Dad and I went to CO last year and each got a cow. We each had a 120 qt and then 1 48 qt that we shared. We had just enough room for a couple of chunks of dry ice in each cooler. If you're hoping for an elk and a mulie, I might plan on more than 150 qts/person...just in case everyone fills their tags.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

120 Qt cooler will not hold an elk by itself.

I had mine processed and it took 120 Qt just for the burger, took another 48 Qt for the steaks and roast.
then another small cooler just for the cape.

if all three of you get elk you better look into donating some of it to the locals,,,,,,,which is always a good thing


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dry Ice :nod:


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Wackem said:


> The best way to transport meat and keep it frozen is to use dry ice. The grocery stores sell it here.


yup...dry ice


----------



## antlerhog (Dec 26, 2006)

Last season I saw a truck pulling a landscape trailer with a chest freezer and generator pushed to the front of the trailer and a quad behind that and they must have scored since they had 2 big elk racks strapped to the quad. So it must work since it was also mentioned above also.

Jason


----------



## female hunter (Jun 25, 2007)

Wackem said:


> The best way to transport meat and keep it frozen is to use dry ice. The grocery stores sell it here.


Never lost my game meat doing it this way.... Its the best way.... Dry Ice... even on planes I have got by with it.


----------



## bob101 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have one of these. I've had stuff stay frozen for at least 5 days on hunting trips and post hurricanes. Not cheap but well worth it in my opinion. My uncle always did the chest freezer in the back of the truck and it worked year after year from Alaska and back with fish etc...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...t20093&parentType=index&indexId=cat20093&rid=


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

freeze the meat completely wrap it tight when you pack it in the cooler pack wadded up news paper around it for insulation and then put dry ice in it and seal the cooler it will be frozen when you get home.


----------



## BabyBoy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ya what they said. Biggest thing is spend the money on a good cooler and stay away from the ones with the little trap doors on top. You loose alot of insulation


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

I saw this done last year. Get a small generator and a chest freezer and put it on a trailer while driving run the gen once and a while, do the same while there. The guys I saw doing it were at a gas station, so I asked them about it. They said they have tried the cooler thing for years and this is way easier and better.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

dry ice will last over 24 hrs we drove from MN to FL 32 hrs and meat was still frozen. use 8 lbs of dry ice per cooler for 24hrs. the deep freezer with generator works too if you got a trailer


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

keep said:


> I saw this done last year. Get a small generator and a chest freezer and put it on a trailer while driving run the gen once and a while, do the same while there. The guys I saw doing it were at a gas station, so I asked them about it. They said they have tried the cooler thing for years and this is way easier and better.


If you have the means, that is the way to go.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't freeze my meat. I just put it in the cooler with some ice to keep it cool on the way home. Just gives me a jump start on the aging process.


----------



## skyhiarcher (Mar 14, 2006)

we used a old freezer that did not work and ripped the compressor and any thing else that was not needed out put it in the back of the truck and used dry ice it was the biggest cooler around worked great 
duck tape the lid shut


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

We have used the small freezer and a generator for years, works great. Once the freezer is cold you will only have to run the generator about every second gas fill up. We use this set up every year now for our archery moose hunt, never find enough coolers to pack home a moose or two. We also used the freezer for a late August caribou hunt when we drove to Fermont Quebec and flew out of there, about 18-20 hour drive home.


----------



## dogg3250 (Aug 16, 2006)

I use a 250 qt cooler,regular Ice and cover it all with my sleeping bag to help insulate the chest. I want to try to keep my game cold but not frozen. If I have had the game butchered and wrapped then I will bye the dry ice to keep it frozen.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have done the freezer thing and used coolers. Both work. I personally like to get my elk packed and wrapped fast frozen and they drive it back in dry ice. Make sure you wrap the dry ice in paper and tape it up. Also seal the cooler with duck tape. If the Dry ice hits air it will disappear fast. If you do use regular ice keep it off the meat. Water and meat do not mix well.


----------



## oldbhtrnewequip (Dec 30, 2005)

female hunter said:


> Never lost my game meat doing it this way.... Its the best way.... Dry Ice... even on planes I have got by with it.


Note that you're pretty restricted with they quantity of dry ice on commercial air carriers these days.


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

*Dry ice not needed.*

I have no problems with transporting venison from 2 Whitetails from Michigan to Florida and stopping off at my daudhter's in NC for a day or two. 

I just make sure the venison is frozen solid before leaving and use the top of the line Igloo Cooler. If the venison doesn't completely fill the cooler I add Ice to fill it. 

When I get to FL every thing is still frozen, 18 hr. should be a snap.


----------



## Flix (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's an idea that might help if you have an open truck or trailer: 

I've heard of people draping a wet blanket over their cooler to let evaporation keep the outside of the cooler, well, cooler! It seems to me that a light-colored blanket would reflect a lot of heat, and the evaporative process would keep the exterior of the cooler cool, so there would be less "draw" on the ice or dry ice to keep the contents frozen. You could just douse the blanket when filling up the tank. 

-- FLIX


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

El cheapo space blankets duct taped to the exterior of the coolers would also work well (especially if you didn't have top of the line ones and they were exposed outside to the elements).

-ZA



Flix said:


> Here's an idea that might help if you have an open truck or trailer:
> 
> I've heard of people draping a wet blanket over their cooler to let evaporation keep the outside of the cooler, well, cooler! It seems to me that a light-colored blanket would reflect a lot of heat, and the evaporative process would keep the exterior of the cooler cool, so there would be less "draw" on the ice or dry ice to keep the contents frozen. You could just douse the blanket when filling up the tank.
> 
> -- FLIX


----------



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

Pack/wrapped/fast frozen the dry ice in coolers. No problems. Good luck and shoot a dandy for the shell.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Why do you need to even freeze it? It doesn't hang in a game locker frozen at the processor.

I just usually de-bone the meat or quarter and place it in a cooler with ICE. Not only does the meat stay cool and fresh, but as the ice melts it helps to drain some of the blood out of the meat. Replace the ice and drain water as needed.. 

Freezing and dry ice isn't necessary.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

*Perfect solution!*

Some guys I ran into form Wisconsin, were in the HVAC business and they built a walk in cooler on the trailer the had. They skinned, hung, and aged all 8 deer they harvested. They even had a stainless table for boning and butchering. I suppose you could go all the way and get a Peterbuilt and a refer trailer. :wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

elkkat said:


> a refer trailer. :wink:


Sweet! :smoke:


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

elkkat said:


> I suppose you could go all the way and get a Peterbuilt. :wink:


That reminds me, I have been wanting to get a new Peterbuilt.


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*Simple really*

The chest freezer thing is really your best bet. One that still works and can be plugged in at a motel on the way home is a bonus, but ice will get you more days than you need.


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jul 1, 2018)

shell waster said:


> Pack/wrapped/fast frozen the dry ice in coolers. No problems. Good luck and shoot a dandy for the shell.


That's what I would recommend, too. 
Food should last for close to a day with this method.


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

Don't want to be a party pooper but, when I lived in KY a half dozen friends and I did the Idaho thing every year. After the first year we decided to just take empty coolers and other gear and go shopping when we got there. A lot less worry and hassle. Good luck and enjoy.


----------

